# Duromax Generators, How to adjust Frequency? Hz



## tdubbs (Oct 13, 2015)

Good Afternoon,


I have a Duromax XP10000EH Dual Fuel Generator. It's putting out right around 120V, however the frequency fluctuates around 57-58Hz.


The audible level doesn't sound like it's running at full speed.


I found what I believe is the adjustment, seen in the picture below. Problem is, it appears to be maxed out. In order for the engine speed to go higher, it would need to push out on the black piece a bit more.


Thoughts on how to fix this? Is there another adjustment?


Appreciate it!


----------



## tdubbs (Oct 13, 2015)

Another View.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

tdubbs said:


> I have a Duromax XP10000EH Dual Fuel Generator. It's putting out right around 120V, however the frequency fluctuates around 57-58Hz. I found what I believe is the adjustment, seen in the picture below. Problem is, it appears to be maxed out.


 First, you need an accurate way to measure the RPM, like an induction tachometer: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RacingPowe...518214?hash=item4d6b68e4c6:g:iqcAAOSwsZhcVlxC
Then, you need to remove the screw cap and carefully tweak the speed setting just a tiny bit to exactly 3600RPM. At that speed, your generator will produce 60Hz. It might not take more than a very fractional turn of the screw to get there. You may need to remove that collar on the screw, or replace the screw entirely. Some generators require that you set the RPM under load, so the no-load RPM/Hz may be slightly higher than nominal.


----------



## tdubbs (Oct 13, 2015)

tabora said:


> First, you need an accurate way to measure the RPM, like an induction tachometer: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RacingPowe...518214?hash=item4d6b68e4c6:g:iqcAAOSwsZhcVlxC
> Then, you need to carefully tweak the speed setting up just a tiny bit to exactly 3600RPM. At that speed, your generator will produce 60Hz. It might not take more than a very fractional turn of the screw to get there.



Hi Tabora,


Which screw is it?


----------

